# I like ta move it, move it!



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Filly in Michigan. She got some good experience in at the shows, so hopefully will remain smoothed out for the National. She has a lot of spirit and can get to having a party in the ring! 

Need coat. Early Nat'l won't help that cause!


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Wowza!!!  She's really Movin it all right! Lookin Good Filly!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Very pretty girl, she sure does have a big stride there.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Fly Filly Fly!!
Lot's of distance covered there!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

She gets a bit high in front when revved. That is the whole key with Fill...to keep the engine at a low rumble. Young and impetuous. Hoping she gets more serious about her performance with age. On the show road she is the entertainment with her overall antics. 

Thanks for looking at her pic! I have not seen her in person for months.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

gorgeous !!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Great pic, pretty girl, big reach!

And now I can't get that song out of my head! lol

I like ta move it, move it!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Lol!! Awesome picture, she reminds me of my Tennessee Walker when she knows we're heading home!


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

gotta love those sables!!! nice !


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Filly flies and so does time..... summer last year, just a twerp!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Valerie got some good motion shots. Now to check the picture fund before ordering. Trying to save shekels to get to Topeka.

Wolverine GSDC - Sept. 5, 2011 - Judge Lee Brown on a cold and windy day in Michigan


GSDC of Flint MI - Sept. 4, 2011 - Ringside Photos

15 months old in these.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

All I can say is wow.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Very Nice! See you at the national.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I hope so! Yesterday...the transmission... Ack, I don't even want to talk about it!


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

She's so pretty, the title is pretty funny too.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

OMG! THAT is a trot!!!!!!!!


----------

